# netbeans kaputt ? lauter ioexceptions.



## gast (5. Sep 2005)

HEEEELP !!!

mein netbeans 4.1 (full) wurde immer langsamer

habe gemeint, unter setup ein paar sachen abschalten zu dürfen, die ich derzeit nicht nutze,
z.B. J2EE usw.

das war ein RIESENFEHLER !

seitdem meckert netbeans über IOExceptions , kann Resourcen nicht mehr finden,
er scheint Teile des projekts zu finden, 
zeigt unter PRoject und Files nix an
das RUN-Menu aktiviert nur noch Run File, Stack, Attach Debugger Toggle/New Breakpoint,New Watch aktiviert an, alle anderen Optionen sind deaktiviert,

kann also nix compilieren oder 'builden'

nach neuinstallieren von netbeans das gleiche
nach einspielen der Daten von meinem spez.Projekt von CD das gleiche (auch nbproject usw.) : das gleiche

was jetzt ?

mit scheint, daß die Deinstallation von netbeans längst nicht alle daten von netbeans löscht (ordner bleibt, registry ?)
fahre das auf Win98SE, ging ja auch lange gut..

was jetzt ?

bitte helft, bin bei 90% meines projektes angelangt und komme nicht weiter, heul..


----------



## gast (5. Sep 2005)

auch unter'build' geht nix mehr !

komisch, habe Sun-Java-SDK1.5 und netbeans auf einem neuen pc mit win-xp-home installiert :
bei 'neue projekte' verlangt er ein exisitierendes Ant-Skript ?

????????????


----------



## bronks (5. Sep 2005)

Da hilft nur eines: Im Ordner "c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen" unter Deinem Userordner den Ordner ".netbeans" löschen. Dadurch sind dann fehlerhafte Einstellungen schon mal gelöscht. 

Mir hat ne zeitlang meine Firewall Java sehr verlangsamt ... evtl. mal mal einen Blick in die FirewallLogs werfen ...


----------



## gast (5. Sep 2005)

danke,
ja, in dem ordner stand noch was mit netbeans

hab auch noch maln suchlauf gemacht und alles mit netbeans gelöscht

jetzt gehts wieder

ist netbeans unter xp speicherhungriger als unter win98 se ?
die festplatte rappelt nur vor sich hin, man kann kaum was machen..???

mfg
wolf(gast aus osthesse)


----------



## bronks (5. Sep 2005)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ist netbeans unter xp speicherhungriger als unter win98 se ?
> die festplatte rappelt nur vor sich hin, man kann kaum was machen..???


Wieviel RAM hast Du?

XP verschleudert schon einiges an RAM. Ich habe hier XP und 2k direkt im Vergleich. Mit 2k reicht für meine Zwecke 1 GB mit einigen Reserven aus. Mit dem GB komme ich mit XP gerade noch hin.


----------

